# PentaStar Oil Plug



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Usually I take it to the shop for an oil change. But today, I am changing the oil on my PentaStar 3.6 V6. However I cannot get the plug off. I am using a 13mm box wrench and turning the plug to the left. It won't budge. Any ideas why it is this tight? I am afraid of stripping it. Thank you.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Did it ever come off?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I have the 4.0L but it sounds like the same plug. I striped the head on mine trying to get it out. I had to use a Bolt-Out on it and then replaced the bolt, got the new plug at AutoZone. I was told by the dealership that the seal Chrysler uses on their bolts sometimes makes it difficult to remove. Time is coming to change my oil again, we'll see how it goes this time, hope replacing the bolt is not part of the process every time.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Not sure if this was ever resolved, but the factory plug on my Routan was very soft and stripped easily after trying to make my first change, having previously been serviced by VW for 4 years. It took an erwin bolt extractor to remove it. VW/Mopar also changed the plug style to a more robust version, which should never strip.


----------

